# Welding table conundrum



## Christianstark (Jan 19, 2022)

An interesting thing about welding tables for sale is you can either go 200 or less, and then it jumps to 900 bucks.

Looking at ArcFlat by Langmuir. Does anyone have opinions on what else to look at for hobby grade that lasts? 2' x 3' or 2' x 4' sixes are good. and I will want to put it on casters.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 19, 2022)

I built my own with a 2'x3' sheet of 1/2" plate that I had waterjet cut with legs made from 3" square tube. 
The plate was ~$200 and the legs were about $80 for 12' of tube. 
I haven't drilled the top but I have a friend with a mag base drill should I want to drill it.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 19, 2022)

of course you could use your welding skills to make one and if you (like me) needed some practical welding experience then its a win-win
here is it when I first built my welding table



later I modified it to include a section for plasma cutting


----------



## DAT510 (Jan 19, 2022)

I ran into the same issue Super Cheap or $$$$.  

I ended up with this from Northern Tool. Better than the super cheap ones, but not with the large jump in price as the high end ones.  I've been happy it it so far.  I did add casters to mine.  






						Klutch Steel Welding Table with Tool Kit  36in.L x 24in.W x 33 1/4in.H | Northern Tool
					

This 36in.L x 24in.W x 33 1/4in.H Klutch® Heavy-Duty Welding Fabrication Table comes complete with a 24-pc. metal fit&...




					www.northerntool.com
				




If this one was available when I got mine, I would have most likely ordered it instead, as I've added what it comes with.... Casters and tool storage.






						Klutch Mobile Welding Workstation  26-Pc. Metal Fit-Up Kit | Northern Tool
					

This Klutch® Mobile Welding Workstation is a 40in.L x 24in.W x 36in.H heavy-duty welding fabrication table that comes complete wit...




					www.northerntool.com


----------



## Christianstark (Jan 19, 2022)

DAT510 said:


> I ran into the same issue Super Cheap or $$$$.
> 
> I ended up with this from Northern Tool. Better than the super cheap ones, but not with the large jump in price as the high end ones.  I've been happy it it so far.  I did add casters to mine.
> 
> ...



Winner! I decided for the work I would be doing, Portability to move to my outside deck outweighed rigidity and I wound up buying the exact cart you posted from Amazon. Saved enough to buy a H/V Rotary Table for a belt grinder project I am starting.

Perfect!


----------



## wachuko (Jan 19, 2022)

Nice!!


----------



## snoopdog (Jan 20, 2022)

Everyone has different needs, around here construction grade table saws are pretty cheap, the tops would work pretty well for portable applications, I would think.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 12, 2022)

I am now in the same conundrum... 

This is what I want - US$1,065.00 with leg kit and 6 clamps - ArcFlat by Langmuir.




This is what I thought about getting for now... 

Klutch Steel Welding Table with tool kit - US$199.99 and I just pick it up at the local store...




Not sure if I should spend the money on the Klutch table knowing that I will eventually end up with the ArcFlat... 

I also looked at the Certiflat Mini-Block weld table... but price for that with the leg kit and shipping is US$$1,639.04. No clamps included in that price... plus I would have to weld it all... 




@Christianstark - what did you end up with?


----------



## wachuko (Oct 12, 2022)

Cool video on the subject…. Too bad Langmuir was not covered… but reinforced my decision of not going with another option…


----------



## Christianstark (Oct 12, 2022)

wachuko said:


> I am now in the same conundrum...
> 
> This is what I want - US$1,065.00 with leg kit and 6 clamps - ArcFlat by Langmuir.
> 
> ...



Cheapie Klutch for now


----------



## wachuko (Oct 12, 2022)

Christianstark said:


> Cheapie Klutch for now


That was going to be my plan as well...  But found a code, AFLEGS, that gives me the legs kit for free... so 675+130 shipping... and saw this video where the guy makes the clamps for 5.00 each instead of having to pay 25.00 for the ones from Langmuir... So looking at US$805.00 and I will make my own clamps...


----------



## Christianstark (Oct 13, 2022)

I think you are going to like this much better than paying 1/4th to a cheap ass welding cart that winds up holding random **** in your workshop like I did. I have pretty much resigned myself to not buying cheap and buying twice from here on out with this hobby. The cart I have is serviceable, but it is NOT a real welding table. Cant wait to hear your impressions,


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 13, 2022)

If it was me, I'd compare the cost of materials between a diy and a kit.  Sometimes the kit price is attractive because they can source materials less expensively than you can.  Also consider your use.  A welding table takes up space.  It also is a magnet for clutter.  However, if you are fabricating larger stuff, a nice table makes things a lot easier.

When I was looking into welding tables, there were not many choices.  I made my own.  Stick welded it outside using 7018.  Didn't have a MIG back then.  Put slats in the back for plasma cutting.  It's on the small side, but it has served my needs for decades.   Looking at the table now, I'd change some things, but honestly I can't justify the amount of work needed for what would be a minor improvement.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 13, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> If it was me, I'd compare the cost of materials between a diy and a kit.  Sometimes the kit price is attractive because they can source materials less expensively than you can.  Also consider your use.  A welding table takes up space.  It also is a magnet for clutter.  However, if you are fabricating larger stuff, a nice table makes things a lot easier.
> 
> When I was looking into welding tables, there were not many choices.  I made my own.  Stick welded it outside using 7018.  Didn't have a MIG back then.  Put slats in the back for plasma cutting.  It's on the small side, but it has served my needs for decades.   Looking at the table now, I'd change some things, but honestly I can't justify the amount of work needed for what would be a minor improvement.


The concern I have with the DIY/Kits is the thickness of the table... that video that I posted, confirmed my suspicion/concerns with the table being too thin and warping with the heat from welding or not being flat right out of the box...

On the ArcFlat, I will install casters on mine to be able to move it around and out of the way when not in use… the type that mount on the side of the legs, to avoid raising it more…

I know I don’t need such a high quality table… Most likely I would have been fine with the Klutch table.... But my wife does not know that .


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 13, 2022)

wachuko said:


> The concern I have with the DIY/Kits is the thickness of the table... that video that I posted, confirmed my suspicion/concerns with the table being too thin and warping with the heat from welding or not being flat right out of the box...
> 
> On the ArcFlat, I will install casters on mine to be able to move it around and out of the way when not in use… the type that mount on the side of the legs, to avoid raising it more…
> 
> I know I don’t need such a high quality table… Most likely I would have been fine with the Klutch table.... But my wife does not know that .


If you forgo the kit route, you can get whatever thickness for your table you want...  I used 3/8" plate for the surface, which is ok, but on the thin side.  If I were to make another table, I'd use 1/2" instead.  My table isn't super flat, but it's "lack of flatness" has never caused an issue.  Issues have all been caused by the operator, not the table...  My two cents.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 13, 2022)

Another vote for make your own. $1000 would go all, or most of the way to making something really stout, large enough to be truly useful, and with as many groovy (once a hippie...) features as you like. Plus you get in a bunch of welding practice. Must be at least a thousand videos out there on DIY tables. Good luck with it, whichever route you decide on. Mike


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 13, 2022)

Heck yeah you roll your own!  What is the turn key premium for, a bunch of holes?  We're hobby machinists, we can make holes.  Okay, the Langmuir is cast iron, but do I really want to pay them to face mill the whole table with a 2" cutter, as pictured on their site?  No thank you.  That's one expensive table.  The Certiflats are cheaper, but the prices gobsmacked me even before the pandemic price jack.  The way I see it, I could buy a piece of mill finish trench plate for a tabletop and be a thousand times better off than I am on my chitty uneven concrete.  There are two local-ish companies selling 4x4 trench plate tables for 1200-1500 bux, that's a bargain compared to these 1/4" pre-punched holey-tops that come in a UPS box.  I look and I browse, I ooh and aah, but deep down I can't justify paying that much for a table.  Go to the metal yard, man!


----------



## wachuko (Oct 13, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Another vote for make your own. $1000 would go all, or most of the way to making something really stout, large enough to be truly useful, and with as many groovy (once a hippie...) features as you like. Plus you get in a bunch of welding practice. Must be at least a thousand videos out there on DIY tables. Good luck with it, whichever route you decide on. Mike





WobblyHand said:


> If you forgo the kit route, you can get whatever thickness for your table you want...  I used 3/8" plate for the surface, which is ok, but on the thin side.  If I were to make another table, I'd use 1/2" instead.  My table isn't super flat, but it's "lack of flatness" has never caused an issue.  Issues have all been caused by the operator, not the table...  My two cents.


As always, thank you for the encouragement.  But at 800.00 for the table with legs... I will take the lazy route and get that...

A 1/2"x2'x3' steel plate is almost 400.00 and has no holes... and I will not be able to get the corners/borders made to a perfect 90 degrees... I just know my limitations.

I want the table to be a multi-purpose table.  When not welding, it is a great place to assemble stuff... I can also use it to place my drawing table when I am drunk and coming up with ideas...




Yeah, got the book for that... found it locally, well, in Saint Agustine, FL




At least that is the plan in my head... Most likely it will turn into another surface full of crap... but I am starting with an encouraging plan...


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 13, 2022)

Unless, you have extraordinary needs for this magic table, I'd just make one.  Back in ancient times, (the previous millenia!) it was just something that you did.  A) You learned how to weld, and B) The next step was to make your own table.  I think I spent a day on it.  Sketched on a napkin.  Went to steel yard, brought home what I could afford.  Welded it up.  Added steel wheel casters, and was done.  It didn't take that long to do.  It was fun to make.  If you eff, up, cut, grind and weld again.  Welding is the ultimate metal glue stick!  I welded some wire hooks (1/4" bent in a curve) to the welding table (on the side) hold my grinders and wire wheel tools, very handy to have them near by.  I also welded an angle as a Vee at the edge of the table to prevent stuff rolling off.  Handy for nubs of TIG wire, or odds and ends, like pencils or metal markers.

Honestly, a welding table doesn't have to be great or anywhere near perfect to be extremely useful.  After all, you will end up having to chisel off, or grind off BB's off the surface on occasion.  Or take a wire wheel to the surface to clean it up.  You will drill and tap holes in the table to clamp things, it is just what you do.  Those darn holes are never in the right place, just saying.  If you screw up the hole, it doesn't matter, just fill it with weld, and try again.  Making your own table is one of those fulfilling projects, at least it was for me.

Can't help you with the surface full of crap problem...  Suffer from that too!


----------



## Boswell (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm with you wachuco, sometimes I just want to make stuff, *not* "Stuff to make Stuff".  I did make my own welding table but frankly is is very crude and I will likely *buy* one with holes at some point.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 13, 2022)

Boswell said:


> I'm with you wachuco, sometimes I just want to make stuff, *not* "Stuff to make Stuff".  I did make my own welding table but frankly is is very crude and I will likely *buy* one with holes at some point.


Fair enough, I have way more planned future projects than I have completed past projects even at this point in the game.  That means my DIY fetish is actually a disorder.  And if it takes two levels of DIY to get to a point where you can make stuff, it can get even more expensive than buying turn key.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 13, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> Fair enough, I have way more planned future projects than I have completed past projects even at this point in the game.  That means my DIY fetish is actually a disorder.  And if it takes two levels of DIY to get to a point where you can make stuff, it can get even more expensive than buying turn key.


No, no, it means you have goals, purpose and something to look forward to.  But have to agree, sometimes you have to buy, especially if you are busy with other stuff.

That being said, a welding table is a darned good project.  What's nice about it is that it doesn't take too long, and it gives you something immediately tangible.  It isn't that hard to tack up a frame, then tap it into square and weld it up.  You shouldn't weld the top to the frame, rather tack it in place.  Any more causes warping, which you don't want.  I got casters that were mounted to plates.  I just welded the plates to the frame, because none of the holes lined up.  Didn't matter, two short beads each and they were attached.  This is a less than 1 weekend project, even if stick welding it.  High bang for the buck.


----------



## Christianstark (Oct 13, 2022)

A disorder would be buying $30k in machines and tooling with no project that would require said tooling imminent. What kind of a warped basket case would do that?!?! 

“That means my DIY fetish is actually a disorder. And if it takes two levels of DIY to get to a point where you can make stuff, it can get even more expensive than buying turn key.”


----------



## wachuko (Oct 13, 2022)

Christianstark said:


> A disorder would be buying $30k in machines and tooling with no project that would require said tooling imminent. What kind of a warped basket case would do that?!?!
> 
> “That means my DIY fetish is actually a disorder. And if it takes two levels of DIY to get to a point where you can make stuff, it can get even more expensive than buying turn key.”


I will line up a several steps behind you...because I do not have quartz countertops in my garage


----------



## Christianstark (Oct 13, 2022)

wachuko said:


> I will line up a several steps behind you...because I do not have quartz countertops in my garage



Me neither! If you saw a pic with quartz counters, that was in my kitchen! Lol


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 13, 2022)

wachuko said:


> I will line up a several steps behind you...because I do not have quartz countertops in my garage


Was that quartz, or are you going to be corrected that it's actually grass-fed Gibraltar limestone?

So, I've got this Langmuir CNC table that I had to set aside to finish my Nandini project.  When I finally unbox it, my first project will be top panels for a welding table.  I'ma gonna do the hole pattern in plasma (precise enough for a clamp leg), maybe in 3/8, in two pieces that I'll stitch together with some stiffening braces like the commercial kits.  I've had a table for decades that's made of 1/4" receiver tubing (government surplus overkill) but I never got around to replacing the plywood top on.  I figure it'll be cheap enough to pay for 1/2 of the cost of the dang Langmuir in cost saved over a commercial certi-shat.  (I didn't intend the typo, but left it since I've recently checked their prices.)


----------



## wachuko (Oct 13, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> *Was that quartz, or are you going to be corrected that it's actually grass-fed Gibraltar limestone? *
> 
> So, I've got this Langmuir CNC table that I had to set aside to finish my Nandini project.  When I finally unbox it, my first project will be top panels for a welding table.  I'ma gonna do the hole pattern in plasma (precise enough for a clamp leg), maybe in 3/8, in two pieces that I'll stitch together with some stiffening braces like the commercial kits.  I've had a table for decades that's made of 1/4" receiver tubing (government surplus overkill) but I never got around to replacing the plywood top on.  I figure it'll be cheap enough to pay for 1/2 of the cost of the dang Langmuir in cost saved over a commercial certi-shat.  (I didn't intend the typo, but left it since I've recently checked their prices.)



I can read between the lines and understand subliminal messages.... So what you are saying is that I should buy the Langmuir CrossFire Pro CNC Plasma table first and use that to make my own welding table....   Brilliant!  Why did I not think of that!!??  

Focus Wachuko, Focus...


----------



## Christianstark (Oct 13, 2022)

wachuko said:


> I can read between the lines and understand subliminal messages.... So what you are saying is that I should buy the Langmuir CrossFire Pro CNC Plasma table first and use that to make my own welding table....   Brilliant!  Why did I not think of that!!??
> 
> Focus Wachuko, Focus...



Sometimes the right answer is just right there in front of you..


----------



## wachuko (Oct 13, 2022)

Christianstark said:


> Sometimes the right answer is just right there in front of you..


All in good fun... I will stick to just the ArcFlat table for now... lol...


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 13, 2022)

wachuko said:


> I can read between the lines and understand subliminal messages.... So what you are saying is that I should buy the Langmuir CrossFire Pro CNC Plasma table first and use that to make my own welding table....   Brilliant!  Why did I not think of that!!??
> 
> Focus Wachuko, Focus...


You read me Lima Charlie, Mista 'Chuko!


----------



## Christianstark (Oct 13, 2022)

Speaking of Quartz countertops...my wife has been a good sport with all of my hobbies. Here is when I re-painted my brake calipers. Most wives I know would have lost it.


----------



## Christianstark (Oct 13, 2022)

Here's the 833 TV delivery. I needed somewhere to clean and fluid film my X and Y bits. Our kitchen gets USED ya'll!


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm a bit concerned about your wife, Christian.  Is she okay?  The only way I could get away with that is if I went full Norman Bates on my wife like he did with his mother in the third movie.  (Spoiler alert, he stuffed her and put her in the attic).  I'm telling you, that's the only way.  Was she on vacation when you took these pictures and you're just pulling our legs?


----------



## rodm1 (Oct 14, 2022)

1/4 X 3 bar stock has worked well for me. Lay it over some saw horses.


----------



## General Zod (Oct 30, 2022)

I bought two Certiflat 4'x3' tops without the leg kits, since I meant to make my own stand for them.  I'm gonna butt them up side by side to have a 4'x6'.  If you add their products to the shopping cart and leave them there a couple days, their system automatically sends you a 10% discount code ,  so I ended up saving the $99 shipping charge.

They say ±0.015" flat over 12", but it is easily flatter than that.  The worst offender is along the diagonals.  I got maybe an _absolute _deviation of 0.042" using a 48" straight edge that is straight to ±0.003" IIRC, so that sorta translates into ±0.021" + 0.009" of possible (unknown) deviation of the straight edge=±0.030" total over 5 feet, so on average about ±0.006" per 12".  I'd say that's pretty flat.  I still need to finish the grand stand that I envision in my head (swiveling/rotating so as to have the top go vertical and save on floor space).   Another back-burner project.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 30, 2022)

I‘ve had two certi-flat tables.
For the price point, I think they are amazing. The fit is incredible.
I also have their plasma table.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 30, 2022)

General Zod said:


> I bought two Certiflat 4'x3' tops without the leg kits, since I meant to make my own stand for them.  I'm gonna butt them up side by side to have a 4'x6'.  If you add their products to the shopping cart and leave them there a couple days, their system automatically sends you a 10% discount code ,  so I ended up saving the $99 shipping charge.
> 
> They say ±0.015" flat over 12", but it is easily flatter than that.  The worst offender is along the diagonals.  I got maybe an _absolute _deviation of 0.042" using a 48" straight edge that is straight to ±0.003" IIRC, so that sorta translates into ±0.021" + 0.009" of possible (unknown) deviation of the straight edge=±0.030" total over 5 feet, so on average about ±0.006" per 12".  I'd say that's pretty flat.  I still need to finish the grand stand that I envision in my head (swiveling/rotating so as to have the top go vertical and save on floor space).   Another back-burner project.


I think you clamped it down ok


----------



## Christianstark (Nov 5, 2022)

Got my ****ty weld cart out today to do some TIG welding on a project I’m working on. I’d love to be able to blame the hideous welding on the table but I can’t. Time to watch more YouTube videos and practice more.


----------



## Harry Knutz (Dec 19, 2022)

I built my own table, I refer to it as a Gunsmith/Machinist/Welding table, 3/8 top, 2 back to back Husky workbench style boxes that are bolted together and bolted to the bottom of the frame. It holds my Machinist tools on the other side and welding tools on this side. I also built a very small table mounted to a semi brake drum just for tig welding small parts.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Dec 21, 2022)

Harry Knutz said:


> I built my own table, I refer to it as a Gunsmith/Machinist/Welding table, 3/8 top, 2 back to back Husky workbench style boxes that are bolted together and bolted to the bottom of the frame. It holds my Machinist tools on the other side and welding tools on this side. I also built a very small table mounted to a semi brake drum just for tig welding small parts.


Very nice multi-use table. love the addition of the tool boxes.


----------

